

Ash HN: Short of Building One, Any Available Quadrotor One Can Buy And Program? - ekianjo

I am interested to experiment with Quadrotors, but I am not sure what options are out there for quadrotors that one can program instead of just controlling them with a remote. Short of Building one from scratch, does anyone here know if such &quot;hacker friendly&quot; quadrotors actually exist?
======
gregimba
You might want to check out this:
[http://www.parallax.com/Store/Robots/FlyingPlatforms/tabid/9...](http://www.parallax.com/Store/Robots/FlyingPlatforms/tabid/964/CategoryID/96/List/0/SortField/0/Level/a/ProductID/799/Default.aspx)

------
lutusp
> I am interested to experiment with Quadrotors, but I am not sure what
> options are out there for quadrotors that one can program instead of just
> controlling them with a remote.

Google is still a verb:

[http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/aerial-
robots/sp...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/aerial-robots/spiri-
programmable-quadrotor-drone-kickstarter)

